# Airport at Johann?



## billhalljr (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm only traveling with my bow to Johan this Saturday, will it arrive with my other baggage or do I need to go to a special location as the gun hunters do?


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

I presume you are talking about O.R Tambo international airport in Johannesburg. Your bowcase will travel there as Special Luggage, and you have to collect it at the Special Luggage counter. From there it will be taken to the firearms office for registration. Those guys working there are some real, annoying beggars, so be prepared to dish out a few Rand, or dollars or whatever currency you are bringing.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I got my bow case in the last couple of years from a extra counter ( for the fire arms ). But this will be not a problem, depending how many other rifle hunter are also arrive with you airplane, you need 20 minutes for this procedure.
Touchingly the annoying beggars, don`t hesitate to give them a kick in her backside, *YOU ARE THE BAAS*


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

Last trip they brought all the bow and gun cases over to the SAP (South African Police) office, which is near the bagage carosel.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Bayfield said:


> I presume you are talking about O.R Tambo international airport in Johannesburg. Your bowcase will travel there as Special Luggage, and you have to collect it at the Special Luggage counter. From there it will be taken to the firearms office for registration. Those guys working there are some real, annoying beggars, so be prepared to dish out a few Rand, or dollars or whatever currency you are bringing.



Unfortunately with you "bribing" them it is only making the situation worse. It only encourages them to continue to do so. With you bribing them it will influence EVERYONE after you as the will want bribes from everyone. It is their JOB and they get PAID! You owe them nothing. If they are being difficult call the supervisor. They have absolutely no reason to detain your bow except when they want bribes.... THAT IS BULL****! I live in SA and our government is already sooooooo corrupt. You are just adding fuel to the fire.

Please think about this on your next visit to SA. It not only affects you but me and everyone else.


----------



## billhalljr (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the info...


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Do bows need to be registered in SA now? On my last 7 trips down, my bow came through the regular luggage area. Then when I was going through customs, they would check to make sure it was not a gun. No one has ever asked me for cash. But the corruption and crime keeps getting worse. Two weeks ago about 200 meters from my house they tried to have little coup at the PM's house.


----------



## desertgoat (Jun 22, 2006)

My bow came in at the regular luggage spot also. We just told customs that it was a bow and did not have to open the case.


----------

